# Hauntedeve 2011 Halloween Yard Haunt



## hauntedeve (Aug 12, 2010)

Haunted Eve Halloween 2011


Yard Haunt Theme: The Grim Reaper




flic.kr


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

wow cool, great pumpkins!


----------



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

Colors are fantastic! Photography is impeccable! Great haunt!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks beautiful. i think you may need a few more pumpkins.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

That first shot with the lighting and shadows is gorgeous, what a well set up scene. I also love the blend of blue and green on the skelly in the coffin, thats gorgeous. Overall, you have a lot of great props, and a fantastic eye for lighting, shadows, coloring, etc. Nice job indeed.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like the atypical faces on your jacks, especially the swirly eyed one


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Those pumpkins are fabulous!!! Your lighting is wonderful as well!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

I love the pumpkins!


----------



## Holcomb Haunter (Jul 15, 2010)

Boo-tiful pictures. I love the entire set up.


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

Love the pumpkins/jack o lanterns. But then again, they are a central part of my own yard haunt too! You can never have enough!


----------



## OtisDriftwood (Oct 6, 2011)

Love the lighting, and of course the pumpkins! :jol:


----------



## scaryjak (Sep 28, 2009)

it all looks great!!! I love the colour and use of the lighting, and the photos are fantastic. I would like mine to look like this next year


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Classic Halloween!!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

I love to see pumpkin faces that are original but still traditional. Awesome.


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

This has gotta be one of my favorites. So cool! The theme really captures the essence of Halloween.


----------

